# Training books



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know of a good training book for a Short haired pointer? I just bought a pup 2 weeks ago and we have down sit, stay, kennel, and he retrives very well. I just don't know what to do next. I try and work with him everyday for 20 min or so, and I know it tkes a long time to train a dog, but I want to make sure I am doing this correct.

Thanks King


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

try speed train you gun dog by larry mueller... where are you loacted?


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Just south of canton


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i was gonna say if you were closer i could loan you mine.

also try to find your local navhda chapter


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I like videos for training cause it is esaier to see the timing involved and understand the training. Buy the Perfection Kennels videos they are good. Where did you get your shorthair from?


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

hey Kastking...
I'm in Canton.....Perry and Tusc. area.
give me a shout and we can get together.
I have a Brittney that needs dialed in.
Going out Teusday or Wendsday and pick up some pigeons.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the Navhda? 

I think videos are better too, but I spend alot of time on the HOT SEAT  

I bought him from a lady in Bolivar (Great Blood Line)

Hey Saugeye, how old is your Brit? Sounds like we could get together and work our dogs. I have a place where we can plant and work birds later in the season without any prolbems. Let me know KING


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

George Hickox has some good pointing dog training tapes....
Navhda- North America versatile hunting dog assoc.
Nastra- North america shoot to retrieve assoc. 
Check for any local sportsman clubs.


----------

